# I think somebody dumped two dogs on our farm yesterday



## shorthorsemom (Aug 19, 2011)

Two dogs showed up yesterday on our farm. I think they were dumped. Hoping they are just lost, but they sure look like they were dumped. They sat in my mother in laws yard all day and never even wandered anywhere, just sat there looking lost. They stayed all day. I finally got home from work and went up and caught them both and put them in my horse training area and rigged up a hut for them for shelter and gave them food and water which they inhaled.... I am afraid to bring them in to the house until I have a vet look at them because I have 5 dogs of my own. Both are intact males. ugh. One a young choc. lab with a case of demodectic mange and the other is a huge basset hound. Friendly. Very long toenails makes it hard for the bassett to walk. Filthy and stinky and sore foot pads on both of them. Nice dogs. Very sad. Trying to figure out what to do, money is tight, but I never turn down a critter in need either. I will find a way to get them taken care of somehow. Very sad. We had 5 cats dropped here this summer and they are all very wild. I did trap neuter release on about 30 feral cats last year. Sigh. Like draining the ocean to keep up with the stream of dumped animals people think need liberating into the country on a farm. sigh.

wish me luck




and pray that we find the owners and they are not really dumped dogs. My kids are naming them...



noooooooooo


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 19, 2011)

wish me luck 



 and pray that we find the owners and they are not really dumped dogs. My kids are naming them...



 noooooooooo

I really do wish you luck, but this... oh my you may have a problem and please forgive me but



. I know its not a funny situation but your kids naming them just made me laugh out loud. Kids have plenty of love to share, (they don't have to pay the bills) and I would have done the same as a child as I suspect you would have



. I hope you find their family or families, it is always possible they jumped out of a pickup or something and their owners want them (I won't even go into what I think about dogs loose in the back of pick ups)

We've been pretty fortunate here, 7 years now and not even 1 stray cat. fingers crossed and knocking on wood that I haven't jinxed myself now. We are just off the paved road and rural enough without being too great a trip for people coming from town. Last year there was an old sheep in the ditch near our hay field but it was quickly adopted by someone nearby. Thank heavens, what was I supposed to do with a sheep?


----------



## CKC (Aug 19, 2011)

I feel for you.

I'll tell you a little story that ended up opening the flood gate of rescues here.

We had lived here for about 6 or 7 years and never had a stray. So thankful... because I have done my fair share of finding strays and rescues.

My horse vet was here and she actually said to me..... "do you ever get strays here"? I said nope. We've been very fortunate.....

As we are standing there talking here comes a cat.... trots on over and jumps in her truck. I KID YOU NOT! This is a true story.

She says...... "You do now"!

Pesta as he's now known... became our first stray here at our house. He was a full time outside cat until about a month ago he was in a fight and was pretty sick for a while. He has now moved into the house part time.

A few years after Pesta came(on a really cold February night).... my husband said... Look at the back door. Standing with two paws on our back door was a small orange kitten. Of course, I couldn't turn her away. She starts walking across the deck or so I thought it was her... nope it was her twin. There were two of them. The twin ran off before we can catch him/her, but Snickers as we call her is still here. Our neighbor had a persian cat show up the same night. So I'm thinking someone dropped off at least three of them.





About two months ago two gorgeous cats showed up. One was a Himalayan and one was a long haired black cat. I'm pretty sure they belonged to new neighbors about three houses from us.

Another black cat showed up a month ago, but we think that may be the same black cat that was here a little while back. Haven't seen that one since either.

At the beginning of the summer My husband called me over to the door yet again..... look at the door... It was the cutest tiny opossum just looking in the door just like Snickers did. No, that one is not coming in the house. I said I have to draw the line somewhere. LOL

Now.... all of this started the very day I said we NEVER get strays here.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 19, 2011)

CKC, if that happens to me now I'm blaming you


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 19, 2011)

Every manner of sick, injured or hungry critters end up at my place. Years ago we had a bad snow and ice storm. The electric owas out, we were all sitting by the wood stove playing cards by the light of a candle when I kept hearing a noise out in the driveway. Finally got the courage to go out, it was a duck, half froze to death with an injured wing. I brought it into the house and nursed it back to health then let it go. Well it came back in the spring with a few of it's mallard friends, and for many years we had wild mallard ducks here.

People are all the time dropping off unwanted pets, I've already taken in an extra four dogs, I've gotten to the point where I have to say no more. So now I call animal control to come pick them up. It's a shame people don't understand that these poor creatures will starve in the wild or get hit by a car. Such irresponsable humans. I do have two rescue barn cats as well. One was actually thrown from a moving car with his sister that I had to take to the vet and have put down from road rash and maggots. One year we hosted a trail ride from our farm as we live near the state forest, several riders came back with puppies on their saddles that were dumped off on the side of the road, heard stories of one more, so off we go in search, never found that one, poor thing.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 19, 2011)

sorry for the second post, but need to say something else, I live in the boonies, but one of my daughters lives at the end of the world, she lives in an area that is on the Potomac River and totally surrounded by forest. It is a prime dropping off area for unwanted pets, especially cats and kittens. She is also an animal loving person and has called several orgainzations for help finding homes for unwanted kittens. The shelters and animal humane sociaties tell her to bring them in and since they are a dime a dozen they will put them down. So much for that, now she rehabs the cast aways and finds them loveing homes.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2011)

I am wishing you luck and it sounds to me like those boys are lucky to have now met you. Poor things to be in their conditions!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, they are still here...



I am feeding them, giving them water and have made two temporary shelters out in my horse driving training area. fenced in and safe for now... sigh. They stink to high heaven, need to find time to give them a bath. Their feet have terrible blisters, probably some road travel in their past. The lab is so skinny and he inhales the food. The bassett is fat, but still some neglect there, his nails are so long they almost curl into the foot pads. They are both so lame, poor babies.. When the bassett trusts me a bit I am going to try to trim his nails back. I think I am going to have to take them to the vet for some treatment and to get them checked out, they need something done for those feet. Right now, food water, and building some trust and the cool wet grass in the training area is making them feel better. I want them to trust me a bit before I haul them in my car. sigh. I really want to kick whoever turned these dogs out. I hope they are runaways and somebody will come and take them home, but my heart tells me they were dumped and are on the run. take care... will keep you posted. These guys have such a lost look in their eyes.



Somebody broke their trust.


----------



## minisch (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope they are runaways and somebody will come and take them home, but my heart tells me they were dumped and are on the run. take care... will keep you posted. These guys have such a lost look in their eyes. Somebody broke their trust.

This is so sad.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 20, 2011)

Yup, very sad. They are all wiggles and happy to see me today now wanting to trust somebody again I must have passed some sort of doggie test.... Dogs are something... they are so willing to make a friend and have so much to give.

I am feeding these guys several small meals a day and giving them water and shelter and getting them used to me so I will be able to handle them when I take them to the vet tomorrow or Monday to get them scanned for a micro chip. The skin on the lab already looks better on the good diet. Probably no chance they have a microchip when I go to the vet, but I will do the checking in case somebody is out there missing these guys. The lab looks to be young. Doesn't know any commands, not even sit.

My vet gave me some expensive spray to put on their feet to give them some relief from the pain on the blistered foot pads. When the pain is gone I will try to trim the nails on the basset. sigh poor baby. I will be looking locally to see if I can find somebody to help me foster them, I just can't stand to take them to the shelter, will try to find them a home if I can't find the owner. sigh. My husband thinks the basset is really cool.








I think somebody is playing a trick on me somewhere. Do dogs put up signs on trees and say.. Hey, this lady will take you in and feed you... stop here. be happy. Boy am I wishing for a happy ending to this story...


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2011)

I think dogs and a lot of other animals really can sense when a person is good and cares about them...


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I took "Fred and Barney" to my vet today and no microchip in either one of them.



Oh well, I was hoping. Tomorrow I will call the local shelter and see if I can get a cheap neuter on the pair of them. Nobody wants to foster an intact male dog. They are worth finding home for, very sweet but need training, sigh. Just what I needed. They eat like 10 dogs



.

They can't live in my training area forever, I need to find somewhere for these guys to go soon.

wish me luck. Will start making calls tomorrow.

Adair


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2011)

You are doing such good things for them


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Jill, I needed that. It bums me out to leave them outside for now so I was beating myself up all day about it. It keeps raining and thunderstorms every day. I have a decent shelter and some tarps set up for them and I check on them frequently, but I am not the nature to leave a dog outside so it is driving me crazy with worry. I can't bring them in yet, too risky with my 5 dogs and they are intact males to boot. Going to call the shelter tomorrow to see if there is any bargain neuter program. Until they are checked out by a vet and checked for worms and vaccinated and neutered, outside they must stay. sigh.



I can't can't stand some people. Dump the dogs on the local farm. The people should be neutered.



Shelters are full and these dogs are too nice not to have a home.

The dog's feet are starting to heal with the spray I got from my vet, but very slow process. I did trim the nails on the basset today, they were the longest nails I have ever seen on a dog. They were curling and tearing up the feet. I don't think the lab has demodex either, his coat is growing right back in now that he is on good food and less stress. Might have worn off all his hair going through weeds or something, he is looking better after only 4 days.

Stay tuned. Barney and Fred are looking for a break in life. Poor puppies, maybe I can get somebody to post their photos for me on here so you can see how cute they are.



Adair.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 21, 2011)

Where are you located? I have some Lab connections that may be able to foster the Lab.


----------



## Baptism (Aug 22, 2011)

You could get in contact with a breed rescue and they may offer some help or take them. You can look at the AKC site for a specific breed organization and then contact them. I don't know if all the breed clubs have rescues but might be worth the time to check.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 22, 2011)

Field of dreams I am in SE PA. Let me know if you know anybody local to me. I have friends that do rescue, just couldn't find a soul this weekend and started feeling lost by Sunday night, seemed everybody was away for the weekend.

I can probably foster the basset here once I get him vaccinated and checked out by my vet this week. I need someone to take the lab right now, he is young and needs more training than I have time for. The basset is a few years old.

I was planning to call a bunch of local breed rescue and other places today, I sat down last night to weigh options once my head stopped spinning and I got done feeling sorry for myself. Dog rescue, builds character..



.

Weekend options for calling people were limited. I train dogs and have a bunch of obedience friends. I was hoping somebody would want to take on the lab for a project puppy. He is typical adolesent intact male pup with his male parts driving his brain, but he is also smart and good looking and highly trainable. Nice size too, he is not a huge boy, compact. I can't believe how much better they both look after only a few days... The first photos I took of the lab he looked awful with the hair loss all over and his face having so much hair off around his eyes gave him a weird appearance. Second set of photos last night and they look really decent and I can use the photos to send to people. I also think getting some relief on the foot pads and somebody caring for them properly has allowed them to relax and have happy faces again, I think some awwwww how cute photos will help me get a quick foster





.

I will post back and let you all know what I find out today when I get calling around. gotta run to work..


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 22, 2011)

Please try Joe at SPARRO. If he can't take him he may know of someone that can. He's in SW PA but will drive to get him if he can.

http://sparro.org/


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 22, 2011)

One of my many phone calls today may have paid off. I think I found a foster connection close to my house for the labrador retriever. wish me luck, sitting here waiting for her to call me back... will post when I know more...


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 22, 2011)

whooo hooo, I found an awesome foster home for the choc. lab. The foster is near by and super nice. He is all settled in and now I can focus on the other boy. The lab was so much calmer separated from the buddy he arrived with. I wonder if they really knew each other or if they met somewhere along the way. She said the lab will be neutered and vet checked and trained and then will be available for adoption.

The sweet foster lady might be able to help me with the other dog too.



Yeah. I am happy to get one of the boys settled in tonight somewhere that can give him more help. I have a vet appointment for the other boy next week.

Thanks to all who posted such nice words of encouragement and suggestions. I'll post when I know more, but for now, lab teenager is safe and happy in his new foster home



.


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2011)

YAY!!! WTG




:yeah


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 22, 2011)

Great job Adair! Send me pix if you want and I can post for you.





Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 22, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Great job Adair! Send me pix if you want and I can post for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Angie, I sent you two photos. We are keeping the other boy for now. Gotta get him healed up and neutered and vet checked. Take care.

Adair


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's Adair's good deeds





Removed Fred at Adairs request










Angie


----------



## barnbum (Aug 23, 2011)

Smart dogs.






:wub


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2011)

Ooooh



:wub


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, if his owners don't show up, Fred is staying. The whole family is in love. Considering the neglect and poor condition of his feet I do believe he was dropped and not a runaway. He is a happy boy here with us. Now I am hoping he is a true rescue dog because my husband has bonded to him and asked if he could stay. First dog he has thought anything about in 7 years since his german shepherd died. Go figure, this silly hound melted my husbands heart



.



I never had a basset before. Never had a hound before. I said to somebody two weeks ago, I would never own a hound. LOL, some angel with a sense of humor must have heard me and gifted me with a dog. I always heard you should take a careful look at gift critters that show up under mysterious circumstances. The german shepherd my husband loved with all his heart showed up on this farm here out of the blue one day, that was 17 years ago. He was the dog of dogs and I will miss him forever.


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2011)

Bless you. And, they are both cute.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 24, 2011)

Our new basset boy must be an earthquake hound. My daughter said he started baying like crazy about a minute or two before the earthquake hit us yesterday. She said she heard him baying like crazy and then she felt the ground start shaking. Low to the ground, he probably felt it before it really got going.




I was at work when the quake hit. No fun. I thought I was having a heart attack, couldn't figure out why my legs were shaking like that. didn't occur to me the building was shaking. How do people on the west coast stand it.


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 24, 2011)

Both are cute but as soon as I read that one was a Basset I thought lucky you. I love Basset Hounds, had one in the past, and would like one again one day. I live in Florida and my dogs have always known in advance when a hurricane was coming so I'm sure your dog knew. Animals always sense these things before we do.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 9, 2011)

Update... The choc lab is getting training and medical care and is settled in his foster home. I will post when he finds a new home, for now they are not looking yet until he is well and ready to go.

Fred the basset has a new home. Me



My whole family is in love and this boy needs a break. His feet are finally healed, his infected eyes and ears are treated, he has been neutered, microchipped, had his teeth cleaned his nails trimmed, and he is recovering nicely. He is a playful boy and loves my children and my dogs all think he is great. It is like he has always been here.

thanks for all the well wishes everybody and encouragement and support , I love this forum



.

Fred the basset has come home and he isn't going anywhere else. He needed to land softly and we love him so much.


----------



## Mona (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww, what a HAPPY ending, especially for Fred and your family! CONGRATULATIONS on your new "kid"!!


----------



## minisch (Sep 9, 2011)

That's awesome! Love hearing good news


----------



## weebiscuit (Sep 9, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Fred the basset has come home and he isn't going anywhere else. He needed to land softly and we love him so much.


First off... I just want to say that I've not really had any time to be on the computer much in the last three weeks, but I DID read all about Fred and Barney even if I hadn't responded before this.

I finally read the "end" of your story and was so happy that Fred has become a part of your family!

I am a person who feels that we have TOO MANY LAWS, rules and regulations, but there is ONE law I've always said I would pass in a heartbeat if I had the power. That law would require anyone who owned an animal to have it registered (for free... no fees). If law enforcement found out you had a dog or cat that was NOT registered, then they could take you to court and give you a hefty fine. I feel a law like this with some teeth in it might be the only way to stop these heartless people from abandoning their pets, because if the animal were registered and abandoned it could be tracked the the owner heavily fined. And the only thing worse than abandoning a dog or cat is abandoning an intact dog or cat. GRRRRRRRRRRR.

We've never had abandoned dogs show up here. Several cats, though. However, I have a friend who lives in very southern Colorado, way out in the boonies, and in three years five dogs made their way to her farm. She took them all in. She currently has 8 dogs but she and her husband care for all of them. This friend of mine started doing volunteer work for the local animal shelter and holding "pet adoption" fairs, and was just named to their board of directors. Like you, she has a heart of gold and simply cannot turn an abandoned animal away.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with you weebiscuit.. If we could only microchip and track them all. sigh. I wish I could set up cameras... sigh.. Takes a heartless person to just turn a trusting lovely animal loose like it was nothing.

I spotted a new cat last night. Does not match our color scheme here, that makes 6 cats dropped off this summer. I have to start trapping and neutering again.. It takes so much time and money. People should see the results of their careless attitude of dropping animals. How they break the trust and the hearts of the animals, it just tears me up. Of all the years I have been here, there has only been one cat that was dropped off that was already neutered. That gorgeous cat is now living at my mother in laws house. So obviously a cat that had never been outdoors before, she walked all over just crying and crying, it took us a couple of weeks to catch her, now she is pampered and loving indoor life again..

It has been a lot of years since we had a dog dumped here that we could catch. Sometimes they just keep running, sometimes they get hit by cars before they can be caught. . . The last one was my dog Jet, a solid black german shepherd dog that we found laying between two round bales like they were a dog house. Dog of my dreams, he was with us 9 lovely years, best obedience dog I ever had. I will miss him forever.

Thanks for posting. Shelters and foster homes were all full when I called around, I could only get one emergency foster for the lab. Now I am so glad it worked out that way.



Welcome Fred, we are so glad you came.


----------

